# Mondraker 42lbs emtb



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks pretty amazing to me, unfortunately I don't think we can get this in the USA






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Look Ma, no Fazua


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Really long chainstays and super pricey.

Nice to have an option for a smaller (lighter) battery


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

*42 lbs Bulls Wild Flow EVO SL*



Bigwheel said:


> Look Ma, no Fazua


42 lbs Fazua here:

https://electricbikeaction.com/bike-review-bulls-wild-flow-evo-sl/


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Really long chainstays and super pricey.
> 
> Nice to have an option for a smaller (lighter) battery


Same chainstay length, 455 mm, as a Specialized Turbo Levo and not different from the norm on an eBike. That wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me but something to consider if you ride where you have to jump off of ledge drops at lower speeds. My eBike actually does have super long chainstays which I actually like most of the time except that I'm really bad at keeping the front end up over drops on it and end up rolling over things and avoiding technical trails but I'm too fragile for that stuff anyways.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

That bike looks so damn good!


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks like the new Obrea Wild


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)

Test mondraker crafty rr carbón 
(Sub ENG)


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mingui 666 said:


> Test mondraker crafty rr carbón
> (Sub ENG)


Bosch Gen 4 seems to get the job done for this fast, fast rider in Spain. He pointed out that the "integrated battery" design allows for 455 mm pods (stays, I am guessing) which is fine, he said.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

This bike appears to be superior to the Spesh SL.

It does weigh 4#s more but it cost $3K less and has approximately 2x the power, 2x the battery life, and also runs a proper 36mm front fork. Also from a size perspective a L Focy is as big as an XL Spesh, so really when you account for that and the forks the bike really only weighs about 2#s more for an awful lot more performance.

Seems like a no brainer to me if you are shopping in this category.

All of my high end components from my Foxy 29 would just bolt right on as well.

I've been pretty anti e-bike just due to trail access, but must admit that the idea of a a high end Enduro MTB combined with a light weight XC analog rig sounds like a great quiver of bikes to me.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> This bike appears to be superior to the Spesh SL.
> 
> It does weigh 4#s more but it cost $3K less and has approximately 2x the power, 2x the battery life, and also runs a proper 36mm front fork. Also from a size perspective a L Focy is as big as an XL Spesh, so really when you account for that and the forks the bike really only weighs about 2#s more for an awful lot more performance.
> 
> ...


I agree, this seems like a no brainer decision, except Specialized has way more dealers. If there's a problem, probably easier to resolve the concern with Specialized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> This bike appears to be superior to the Spesh SL.
> 
> I've been pretty anti e-bike just due to trail access, but must admit that the idea of a a high end Enduro MTB combined with a light weight XC analog rig sounds like a great quiver of bikes to me.


Once you get some saddle time on a Class 1 eMTB, those access fears will quickly disappear. It's not a trail chewing, hiker scaring, maniacal out of control two wheeled demon. It's just a mountain bike that goes further and makes session great downhills a whole lot more fun. Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Well it depends on the laws if I can ride it on my public local trail systems, so it's not really up to me. Won't consider risking trail access for analog bike riders. There is also the little issue that I'd have much fewer people to ride with as my friends are on analog, and only a couple generally go my same pace when pedaling/ climbing as it is.

Anyways, these Foxy's all sold out in the USA & Europe right away. Apparently some dealer in CA is about to have 2-3 that are unspoken for at this time and that's all that's left.

I'm an Enduro Bro WW (is that a thing?) and I guarantee I could get this bike near 40#s with the big battery and real tires. Truthfully, I'm 48 with a bum knee but when in shape, I can really pedal. I might wait another 5 years before springing for one of these e-bikes.

Why are E-bikes coming with 12 speeds? With assist it would seem such a thing would never be needed. Heck I barely use my Eagle gear now. Just adding .5# for no good reason. Is this so you can pedal the things when the battery dies? Serious question here.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well it depends on the laws if I can ride it on my public local trail systems, so it's not really up to me. Won't consider risking trail access for analog bike riders. There is also the little issue that I'd have much fewer people to ride with as my friends are on analog, and only a couple generally go my same pace when pedaling/ climbing as it is.
> 
> Anyways, these Foxy's all sold out in the USA & Europe right away. Apparently some dealer in CA is about to have 2-3 that are unspoken for at this time and that's all that's left.
> 
> ...


Ha. Understood on trail access. I got my Pivot Shuttle down a few pounds.

Don't wait 5 years. Life is short. It will let you session your favorite segments way more, and you'll be able to get out riding/training more. Plus, I've found that wrangling the 40+ pounder around the same trails I usually ride on my Santa Cruz, and riding 1.5X the number of rocks and roots, is a great whole body workout that makes the SC feel like a flickable nothing when I hop on it.

Regarding the 12 speed tranny, yeah, I think it's for exactly that reason. And it does happen. Also, with a 50 tooth and a gummy tire you could probably ride up the side of a building on full boost, if you could somehow manage to keep the front end down. ;-)


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> Well it depends on the laws if I can ride it on my public local trail systems, so it's not really up to me. Won't consider risking trail access for analog bike riders. There is also the little issue that I'd have much fewer people to ride with as my friends are on analog, and only a couple generally go my same pace when pedaling/ climbing as it is.
> 
> Anyways, these Foxy's all sold out in the USA & Europe right away. Apparently some dealer in CA is about to have 2-3 that are unspoken for at this time and that's all that's left.
> 
> ...


Because, at least on Shimano the motor makes most power at higher cadence like 90+. so you actually use the 51 tooth a lot if you are trying crazy technical climbs that would be impossible without assist, which is one of the really rad things you can do on an EBike!


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That makes sense, I definitely climb in a higher gear at a lower rpm than that. 

Anyways, I've done some research and Class 1 E- bikes are specifically forbidden from the vast majority of trails that I utilize. Although I know at this time that I wouldn't raise any alarms riding one, it is against the law and riding on the trails could endanger analog bike access, and I'm not willing to do that. 

So at this time, the idea is completely dead. But technology will only get better and regulations may adapt. For that matter I might soon not financially mind having an occasional use bike.

Still the best solution is an add on motor that can be quickly installed and removed on my analog bike, for occasional use. 

Thanks for the answers and advise. Tech will only get better in this segment. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mazspeed (Oct 17, 2004)

I have the crafty carbon RR. I was able to get one in the states Nor cal to be exact. upgraded the wheels, bars, grips, seat and pedals. The AXS shifter and seat post is awesome.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mazspeed said:


> I have the crafty carbon RR. I was able to get one in the states Nor cal to be exact. upgraded the wheels, bars, grips, seat and pedals. The AXS shifter and seat post is awesome.
> View attachment 1917959


Mondraker spec'ing a (6+ year old) fit4 damper on their highest end e-bike and claiming it's better is absurd to me.


----------

